# Downhill in Vietnam



## bombinate (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know of any downhill trails in Vietnam? I've searched and serched the internet and come back with nothing! 

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## RM7 (May 6, 2004)

Well I was there last year and did not see anything for DH, but I was only in Hanoi and Ho Chi Min, the helmet could be handy crossing the streets though!!


----------



## cyclingvietnam (Aug 27, 2013)

You might consider cycling from Dalat in the Central Highlands to Mui Ne Beach or to Nha Trang which are great downhill rides!


----------



## AlexHM (Jan 26, 2015)

Da Lat to Nha Trang. Quite dangerous but satisfying trail. Traffic in Vietnam is as crazy in the mountain as down the low land.


----------



## ntlequang (Sep 22, 2016)

<grave digger>









ain't sure about DH trail , because i'm not in it . now there're 1 near Sai Gon , and a few near Ha Noi .

but if you wanna find a mix trail , you can call them "AM trail" , i can show you some . go across the jungle , go through mountain , abandoned paths across the jungle or mountains , from easy to hardcore ride


----------



## masm71 (Dec 24, 2010)

any trails and bike rentals near Nha Trang?


----------



## ntlequang (Sep 22, 2016)

masm71 said:


> any trails and bike rentals near Nha Trang?


there're many in Nha Trang . Find the Vietnam Bike Tour , their bikes 're in good shape . 2015 2016 GT hardtail , deore drivetrain , i tried their service before .

trails ? not sure ... local path , maybe some dirt , but not for DH for sure . maybe you can find your own dirt path by gps and map . Just know some in Da Nang and near Da Lat


----------



## masm71 (Dec 24, 2010)

ntlequang said:


> there're many in Nha Trang . Find the Vietnam Bike Tour , their bikes 're in good shape . 2015 2016 GT hardtail , deore drivetrain , i tried their service before .
> 
> trails ? not sure ... local path , maybe some dirt , but not for DH for sure . maybe you can find your own dirt path by gps and map . Just know some in Da Nang and near Da Lat


I rented a bike from them.
Good and friendly service.
But nothing to do with MTB. The bikes are ok for road, but cannot be used in a trail.
And no MTB trails near by.
But from the plane I saw several dirt roads in the hills and in the mountains, which would be nice to try to ride... needs just someone to check and plan a route, so that can be shared with others.
Then someone could arrange rides there.
I visit Nha Trang several times a year.


----------



## nocular (Jul 30, 2010)

ntlequang said:


> <grave digger>
> 
> View attachment 1099737
> 
> ...


How far or accessible are the trails from Hanoi City. Enter? Transport arrangements needed? Also, is it worth then bringing over my Transition Patrol (ENDURO Bike) to Hanoi?

Thanks in advance


----------



## marcosanchez (Aug 28, 2018)

I think you should need some transportation to carry bike if you want to ride on trails because it's not near by Hanoi city, have to go about 1-2 hours away.
_gta 5 cheats_


----------

